

Can We Ever Have Too Many Startups? - chrisyeh
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.com/2011/03/can-we-ever-have-too-many-startups.html

======
hongquan
Great follow up to the diatom bloom analogy. Investors are partially to blame
when they suggest we entrepreneurs "look at what XXX startup and YYY startup
is doing." If your idea or market segment is too new / under-served they get
scared. Sheep mentality runs rampant on both sides of the table.

------
cynthiaholladay
Excellent post - and timely. So many problems to be solved (i.e.,
opportunities) in the world.

Greater things are accomplished by collaborating - within and outside the
organization. And the goal must be bigger than the individual contributors.

------
PanosJee
Sometimes it feels like Hollywood. So many entrepreneurs because it s kool not
because they like real hacking and innovation (not just in marketing and
social tools).

